# The most beautiful old skyscraper of your city.



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi lovely people, i open this thread, for, post pics of our old buildings.
The rules are there, one pic per building, the building must be old, and the most beautiful of our city (this is personal, the likes are for everyone.)

I start with i think, the most beautiful bldg, of mu vyty, opened in 1928, 27 fls. 110 m

Palacio Salvo, Montevideo, Uruguay


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Wow - that's awesome!!!! :drool:

Copenhagen don't really have any old ( or new ) scrapers ( NIMBY country #1 ), so unless some nice towers will do, I have little to offer here


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

but, cathedrals is allowed also...lol..post, np


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Great thread, and that's a beatiful building.

Hong Kong's most beautiful "old" skyscraper, being a young city, is probably Hopewell Centre, which looks beautiful lit up at night, although ugly during the day.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Moscow State University, 1953
photo by *Bolik*:


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

The White house. this was the first ''high rise'' in Europe!!!

built in 1898
43 meters
12 floors
Rotterdam


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> ^Wow - that's awesome!!!! :drool:
> 
> Copenhagen don't really have any old ( or new ) scrapers ( NIMBY country #1 ), so unless some nice towers will do, I have little to offer here


What about the "Round Tower"?  Great view from up there though :cheers:

Zurich doesn't have any old highrises. But I love the one in Lausanne:


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

the rotterdam's building and moscow state university are amazing!!!


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

yes Rotterdam, White House 1898

The first office "skycraper" in Europe


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Dhaka does not have very many "old" highrises...this is DIT (now RajUK) building, built mid-20th c. - not a highrise by modern standards, but it was prominent in its skyline when built:


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Smith Tower Seattle (1914)*


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

The Smith Tower is very nice. one of my favorites


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Church of Our Saviour:* Only because of the amazing spire - the rest isn't anything special










Kuesel said:


> What about the "Round Tower"?  Great view from up there though :cheers:
> [/IMG]


And for Kuesel'


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Vancouver:

Dominion Trust Building 1906

















The Sun Tower opened in 1912. It was the tallest tower in Canada at the time.









































The Marine Building was built in 1930.


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

''The sun tower'' Looks amazing, I love old high rise!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome*

The medieval Tower in Trajan's market










The roman columns


----------



## Danishguy (Oct 29, 2006)

*Christiansbrog.*

I think i it Christiansborg and in danish, and City hall.
Christiansborg.


City hall. (Building to the right).







.


----------



## Cosme fulanito (Mar 30, 2006)

this is the Kavanagh Building (built in the 30's)- Buenos Aires city, Argentina


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Chickenburger


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lima, Peru: The Old Financial Quarter...though these buildings aren't skyscrapers _per se_, they are the closest Lima came to having highrises in the 1920's and 1930's.


----------

